# nur EIN objekt einer klasse erstellen ?



## Tico (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo !

Ich habe 2 klassen X und T . Von X einen soll nur genau ein objekt erstellt werden können. Und in T möchte ich mit diesem objekt arbeiten. ich darf wohl den Konstruktor von X von aussen nicht erreichen können, oder ? nur wie kann ich dann ein objekt der klasse erstellen und damit arbeiten, ohne den konstruktor zu verwenden. ??

mfg
Tico


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Schau dir mal das SingeltonPattern an.


----------



## Tico (21. Mai 2007)

danke für die gute und schnelle antwort !
mfg


----------

